# LIFE batteries.



## gojo (Feb 1, 2011)

Most of us bike guys are the first ones to use the LIFE batteries. 
I have been getting mine from Ping, and I have found his batteries last about 3 years, and then quit working, and this regardless of how much I use them. They just get old.
I should have a couple of years on my present battery, and maybe longer. I kept it in the refrigerator this winter to hopefully slow the aging process.
There are some other LIFE’s out there, and I am wondering if anyone has found some longer lasting batteries, at a good price. I would even consider going back to NiMH’s because they seemed to have a longer shelf life, and didn’t just all of the sudden quit, but would just gradually get less range, so I would know it was about time for a new one.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

From what i've been reading for the past year or so, LiFePO4 batteries last nearly 10 years. The prices are solid at about $1.10 USD /Amp Hour(per cell)

CALB is the leader from what i can tell, but they all seem to be pretty close in quality. Strap them tight, from what i can tell, they like to swell, and it kills them quick.


Also, we've been using them in cars for years, i think the bike crew is just using the Headway cells that are just too small for us.


----------



## gojo (Feb 1, 2011)

My experience with the bike batteries have made me real skeptical of the 10 year claims being made by the car companies. I suspect the 10 years is prorated, and they would make up the cost on the replacement batteries.
I am still using LA in my car because I know what to expect from them, but weight is more important on my bike.
The LIFE cells do like to swell, but my packs have all gone bad before any visible swelling begun.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

How hard are you running the packs?


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

I've had Flooded Lead Acid batteries last 8 years in deep discharge solar systems. Make sure you have a quality charger, and don't abuse them, and liFePO4's should last fine. Hell, i have a laptop from 1999 running strong, 8 hours on its dual Li-Ion batteries.


----------



## gojo (Feb 1, 2011)

jeremyjs said:


> How hard are you running the packs?


Not hard at all. I do a lot of pedaling, and my motors are only 350, and 400 watts. I have 36 volt, 15ah packs, so I would be in the low C's.

I had two packs, and the one I hardly used didn't last any longer then the one I used all the time. 

I did keep the one I seldom used charged also. 

These were the cheaper card type of LIFE packs, so it is possible other ones would last longer, but I am skeptical of 10 years, and even if I got 1000 charges on my batteries, it is unlikely I would use the batteries that much in just 3 years.


----------



## jim15800 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am a newbie. Could you please explain what you mean about "cheaper card type of LIFE packs?" Thank you


----------



## gojo (Feb 1, 2011)

jim15800 said:


> I am a newbie. Could you please explain what you mean about "cheaper card type of LIFE packs?" Thank you


http://www.pingbattery.com/servlet/StoreFront

This is where I have been getting my LIFE bike batteries. When the packs swell up after a few years the cards expand and the side break open. Mine have all guit working before that has happened.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

gojo said:


> http://www.pingbattery.com/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> This is where I have been getting my LIFE bike batteries. When the packs swell up after a few years the cards expand and the side break open. Mine have all guit working before that has happened.


maybe because you are trying to charge them when they are frozen?!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

alexcrouse said:


> I've had Flooded Lead Acid batteries last 8 years in deep discharge solar systems.



but solar systems discharge at far lower rates than an EV.... Peukarts is way more of an issue at high amps, and sulfation happens quicker at regular deep discharge. Most EVs probably discharge packs much lower and much more often than an off-grid battery system. You're doing really well if you get 700 deep cycles out of FLA without unacceptable loss in capacity.


----------



## gojo (Feb 1, 2011)

dtbaker said:


> maybe because you are trying to charge them when they are frozen?!


The E bike LIFE's were never frozen. If I had LIFE's in a car they would get plenty cold out in my barn during the winter. 

It will be interesting to see, in the next couple of years, how long the lithium batteries last in EV's. 

I am concerned about calendar life, and extreme cold.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dave Kois has reported 5 year old LiFePO4 still running strong with no noticeable capacity loss, others have done 3+ years and counting with similar results. Either there is something wrong with the cells you are using or you are doing something wrong to them.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Sounds to me like the batteries you got were simply low quality. I have had that experience with Li-Poly Packs. Funny thing about Li-Polys: Zippy, the cheapest name brand on earth, seems to be one of the best.

If i was running an E-bike, i'd be running Turnigy Nano-Tech batteries. They just can't be beat. Check out HobbyKing.com. Save on shipping by buying products from the warehouse nearest you (yea, you have to pick your warehouse, but crap is CHEAP!)

They also sell 8000+ watt brushless motors. even up to 20kw i've seen on there, for CHEAP!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

alexcrouse said:


> Check out HobbyKing.com. Save on shipping by buying products from the warehouse nearest you (yea, you have to pick your warehouse, but crap is CHEAP!)
> 
> They also sell 8000+ watt brushless motors. even up to 20kw i've seen on there, for CHEAP!



is it cheap, crap, or actually good?


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

It's great stuff. Maybe not the best ever made, but it can't be beat for the price. Turnigy Nano-Tech cells are available with specs very closely matching Lithomaniacs super secret racing batteries, and i have long suspected them to actually be the same cells.


----------



## chinabusiness (Feb 6, 2012)

It is better to keep the battery at room temperature - like 20-25 ℃. 

It seems that it might not a good idea to keep the cell in a refrigerator .

Both too low and too high temperature will affect the performance . 

Please refer to www.mybridge-evbattery.weebly.com 

Also a comprehensive battery technology www.mpoweruk.com



gojo said:


> Most of us bike guys are the first ones to use the LIFE batteries.
> I have been getting mine from Ping, and I have found his batteries last about 3 years, and then quit working, and this regardless of how much I use them. They just get old.
> I should have a couple of years on my present battery, and maybe longer. I kept it in the refrigerator this winter to hopefully slow the aging process.
> There are some other LIFE’s out there, and I am wondering if anyone has found some longer lasting batteries, at a good price. I would even consider going back to NiMH’s because they seemed to have a longer shelf life, and didn’t just all of the sudden quit, but would just gradually get less range, so I would know it was about time for a new one.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

For storage lower temperatures seem better, refrigerator temps should be fine.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

alexcrouse said:


> Sounds to me like the batteries you got were simply low quality. I have had that experience with Li-Poly Packs. Funny thing about Li-Polys: Zippy, the cheapest name brand on earth, seems to be one of the best.
> 
> If i was running an E-bike, i'd be running Turnigy Nano-Tech batteries. They just can't be beat. Check out HobbyKing.com. Save on shipping by buying products from the warehouse nearest you (yea, you have to pick your warehouse, but crap is CHEAP!)
> 
> They also sell 8000+ watt brushless motors. even up to 20kw i've seen on there, for CHEAP!


 
Anyone know about or had experience with the Blue Lipo brand RC batteries?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Got a link, Dink?


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

frodus said:


> Got a link, Dink?


I'm not good with computers. But they can be found at hobbypartz. com. I was thinking of seriesing a pair to get 36v +/- and paralell for amps to supply a trike/bicycle. Was looking into a 5s 30c's batteries to build a pack. Any sugistions? ( sorry spelling)


----------

